# Yahoo- (AFX UK Focus) 2009-09-22 10:42 UPDATE 1-AGI rejigs business; sees new uses for Rezular (Interactive Investor)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

DUBLIN, Sept 22 (Reuters) - Ireland's AGI Therapeutics will widen its focus beyond gastro intestinal disorders and develop alternative uses for its flagship Rezular product after disappointing clinical trials earlier this year. The drug maker, which reported a wider first-half loss on Tuesday, said it would now focus on developing speciality products for the United States and has sufficient cash ...View the full article


----------

